# Naked Portafilter



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

I received one yesterday for my BDay and all i can say is wow what a crema i got on it and the pour was perfect for my 1st attempt.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds good - do you know where they got it from? Is it an official or some a third party unit?


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it was from happy donkey.....the taste is so much clearer now


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I got mine from happy donkey a while back. It's an official one. I emailed them to double check first and found them very helpful.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

mike361 said:


> I received one yesterday for my BDay and all i can say is wow what a crema i got on it and the pour was perfect for my 1st attempt.


 And the other advantage, of course, is good feedback about distribution and tamping - yours must be spot on, which is always reassuring. Ebay can also be a good source of naked pfs - it's where I got mine for the Classic.


----------



## cjroebuck (Dec 13, 2014)

On the subject of naked Rancilio portafilters, anyone know which VST basket will fit in them? I'm having trouble understanding how to dose mine correctly


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

cjroebuck said:


> On the subject of naked Rancilio portafilters, anyone know which VST basket will fit in them? I'm having trouble understanding how to dose mine correctly


As I understand it any VST basket will sit in the naked PF. It's only the spouted PF that causes an issue as the bigger baskets hit the bottom. I use an 18g VST in mine and dose 18g. What trouble are you having?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the above all the way up to the 22g (my current favourite and rarely use the spouted handle these days)

John


----------

